# bruce lee of mma



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

edit: bruce lee was 135lbs 5''8' and 3% body fat. nobody expects an athlete to have such a low body fat, so with the body fat it would be closer to 145-155lbs. which wec fighters could resemble bruce lee in physique or strenght and fighting ability? they also need good boxing and kickboxing


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

Bruce Lee Roy is the correct answer.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Not again. Please, not again.


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

^^^This :sarcastic12:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm sure any of the guys listed would pass that test with flying colors. The fact is that guys like Bruce Lee and Antonio Inoki were ahead of their time. They just set the standard for the fighters today!:thumbsup:


----------



## KMFO (Aug 16, 2010)

Whoa Whoa Whoa.... You think these guys tould be able to : 
10 repetitions of 70-80lbs bicep curls 
50 rep one arm chin ups
one hand/two finger pushups ?

Noooooo.... LOL. That's a rediculous "test"


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

KMFO said:


> Whoa Whoa Whoa.... You think these guys tould be able to :
> 10 repetitions of 70-80lbs bicep curls
> 50 rep one arm chin ups
> one hand/two finger pushups ?
> ...


exactly. bruce lee seemed unique when compared to all other martial artists, and i still cannot find who is similar to him. since i dont know the training of wec guys i wonder how they would compare (since theyre comparable in size)



swpthleg said:


> Not again. Please, not again.


me or illiterate?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Hypothetically speaking if Royce Gracie and Bruce Lee fought in their prime, I'm sure it would possibly be close cause Bruce was always willing to evolve while Royce brought the best of BJJ to the sport. If nothing else it would only motivate Bruce to incorporate elements of BJJ into his Jeet Kun Do fighting system. Overall I think it would've been an interesting fight!:thumbsup:


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Hypothetically speaking if Royce Gracie and Bruce Lee fought in their prime, I'm sure it would possibly be close cause Bruce was always willing to evolve while Royce brought the best of BJJ to the sport. If nothing else it would only motivate Bruce to incorporate elements of BJJ into his Jeet Kun Do fighting system. Overall I think it would've been an interesting fight!:thumbsup:


royce gracie would have Hideo Tokoro deja vu (maybe will be another draw?). gracie likes to fight bigger fighters and would have had a big size advantage over lee.if it was early ufc lee would just bite his leg (watch some of lee's movies other then enter the dragon for reference)


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Watch what moves?


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Watch what moves?


theres a movie where hes fighting some traditional japanese fighter (whose american and looks like chuck norris but i dont think its him) and he does the arm bar on bruce lee and lee bites his leg and forces him to let go of the arm bar. it ends up with lee killing him. im not sure which movie exactly was it.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

its amazing how just because some1 is an actor they cant fight

bruce lee was bad ass, his footwork + speed alone would be enough to give wrestlers trouble, he wouldnt need TDD, just some bjj defense and hes good to go

does any1 have an idea of how he fast he actually was? they actually had to slow some of the fight scenes down in his movies because he was ''too fast for the camera'' and even though he was skinny he had some VERY nasty power...he was legit and would have a hell of a run in mmaraise01:


----------

